# Kettering ROC Post Open Day 2011



## Goldie87 (Sep 9, 2011)

Kettering ROC Post will be having an open day on Sunday 2nd October 2011, from 11am onwards. For further info please pm me. Hopefully see some familiar faces there, and some new ones too! 

Please note: All items of value are removed after each open day and the bunker is locked


----------

